# WSD physical techniques.



## searcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all, I am working on my curriculum for my women's self-defense program and I am wondering what physical techniques you teach in your seminars or classes for WSD.   I currently make use of pinches to sensitive areas, knees, elbows, palm heel, foot stomp, eye gouge, and ear popping.

What about you guys?   I am looking for ideas on the physical aspect alone.   I like the current setup I have on the verbal judo and threat assessment protions.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 25, 2007)

How 'bout biting.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2007)

searcher said:


> Hi all, I am working on my curriculum for my women's self-defense program and I am wondering what physical techniques you teach in your seminars or classes for WSD. I currently make use of pinches to sensitive areas, knees, elbows, palm heel, foot stomp, eye gouge, and ear popping.
> 
> What about you guys? I am looking for ideas on the physical aspect alone. I like the current setup I have on the verbal judo and threat assessment protions.


I got one! If she can, when an assailant is on top of her attemting a rape thrust her pelvis straight up, lifting him as well, then use her hands to hold him in the air while she drops her pelvis to the ground, then thrus a knee right into the groin (through is good too).
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 25, 2007)

searcher said:


> Hi all, I am working on my curriculum for my women's self-defense program and I am wondering what physical techniques you teach in your seminars or classes for WSD.   I currently make use of pinches to sensitive areas, knees, elbows, palm heel, foot stomp, eye gouge, and ear popping.
> 
> What about you guys?   I am looking for ideas on the physical aspect alone.   I like the current setup I have on the verbal judo and threat assessment protions.


What's your goal in the class?  How long is it?  What's the format?

All of that will drive what you can and can't teach.  I'd also back that up with some research; I've seen lots of "self defense" classes that didn't have the first idea of what a "typical" attack might include, not that there really is such a thing.

What I'd suggest (and what I do when I teach self defense) is put the techniques together so that they reinforce principles and tactics.  Keep them simple, and keep things realistic.  The goal of self-defense is getting away -- not subduing someone for arrest.  I'd also definitely include falling, if time and facilities permit.  

If you do some searching, this has been covered before.


----------



## tellner (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd like to discuss this offline with you. It's never a good idea to tell the bad guys exactly what to expect.

In general terms, though, we usually added a couple takedowns, some groundwork, the headbutt and the old-style Fairbairn-Applegate chin jab. Biting is good for some things. Pinching, but only if you teach it the right way (more on that offline). Things like that are mostly useful as distractions to gain you a momentary pattern break. It would be wise to teach your students not to rely on them as techniques to finish the action or press an advantage.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 25, 2007)

There is a very good discussion here: A Few Tips from Women's Self-Defense Course - good luck!


----------



## still learning (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello,  I strongly suggest you read : The gift of Fear".  It has alot of good ideas for techniques too.

It also talks about TRO''s.

Even hiding under the car if being attack,  hold on to something under the car so they cannot pull you out.

The raper expects you to have fear and be scare,  if you respond in the opposite, by being more calm and willing?  This throws them off...and give you a chance to escape! or use those techniques in you WSD classes.

Because of the fear and adrenline response...you will want to keep things simple and easy to remember!

Smashing the balls is good!  Get a good grip and rip!

THE NUMBER ONE THING IS FIND A WAY TO ESCAPE....and always fight back in any way you can.  Teach them to look for anything that can be use as a weapon!

Scratching the face is for Idenfication later on!  "Mark the Men!"

Fight like a cat:  ever cornor a cat?  see how dogs alot times lose when they cornor a cat?   Teach your women to fight back like a cat!  BECOME THE CAT?

There are NO rules in fighting for your life......except for this:Teach them this RULE

Men?.... can be mean and terrible....women need to be worse when attack!

Aloha,   Was it Adams? or Eves'?  fauth?


----------



## searcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great discussion so far guys.   Thanks for all of the input and advise.   I am hoping to get a program that breaks the old moldy way of teaching a WSD class.   I want the classes to be something that will help the ladies out and not be the same old crap that most WSD classes are.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 25, 2007)

In my experience, limited as it may be, guys rarely expect to be grabbed by the jewels. A good strong grip/twist/and YANK will slow most guys considerably...


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

A swift kick to the knees always works, a simple eye gouge or throat poke can work wonders.  We focus a bit of time on defenses against hair pulls as quite often if a man wants to control a woman he grabs for her hair.  Swift palm strikes to the ears are also quite unpleasant.


----------



## tellner (Sep 26, 2007)

Jon, if you're serious about improving your self defense classes there's something you can do which will work absolute wonders. 

Check out AWSDA. They're an international membership organization made up mostly of women's self defense teachers. The founder helps run one of the most effective and innovative martial arts/police tactics/WSD schools in the world. Tiel and I went to a bunch of their annual conventions/training seminars. Every time we went it changed what we taught and how we taught it. The first few times it revolutionized it.

The people who teach at these events come from a wide variety of backgrounds from rape-survivor counseling to top firearms instructors, long time (as in twenty or thirty years) self defense teachers, victim advocate lawyers, specialists in the psychology of combat, elite soldiers and top police trainers. They even have an all-day pre-seminar which qualifies you to teach an excellent short-term rape prevention course.

I can't speak highly enough about what we learned and the depth and variety of experience represented there. You'll find that you sometimes what you thought were The Answers weren't even connected to the right questions.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 26, 2007)

Keep the number of techniques to a minimum and make them the ones that are most adaptable to various kinds of attacks. I once attended a self defense course where the instructor spent the whole afternoon on ways to attack the groin, throat, and eyes. 

I also have the women come in at least once in their everyday clothes, wearing skirts and high heels instead of sweats and sneakers makes a difference and allows you to adapt the way they deliver their techniques. On those days you might want to stay off finished floors and mats :uhyeah:.


----------



## still learning (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello, You want to add "Woofing" and some adrenlines training in too!

Train them in the "FEAR" mode....example  take them to a public park at night with alot of trees and brushes around,  MAKE THE TRAINING LOOK REAL!   and FEEL REAL TOO!

Aloha,


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

still learning said:


> MAKE THE TRAINING LOOK REAL!   and FEEL REAL TOO!



I personally couldn't agree with this statement more!  It's a vicious world we live in and you can't totally prepare yourself for what can happen in the real world in a dojo or school.

Be warned however, (and I believe I've mentioned this on a different thread somewhere) my instructor and I ran a free women's self defence course and ended up by the end went from 8 to none and heard through the grapevine that they thought the training was too "realistic" and "harsh".


----------



## still learning (Sep 26, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I personally couldn't agree with this statement more! It's a vicious world we live in and you can't totally prepare yourself for what can happen in the real world in a dojo or school.
> 
> Be warned however, (and I believe I've mentioned this on a different thread somewhere) my instructor and I ran a free women's self defence course and ended up by the end went from 8 to none and heard through the grapevine that they thought the training was too "realistic" and "harsh".


 
Hello, Training in the parks/anyway else should be use wisely, and women told in advance.  Most of the training should be done in the classes.

There are many ways to make it realistic in classes too!  Just that enviroment will feel differ in the outside world.

Good point to remember about being too "realistic" and "harsh".


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 26, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, You want to add "Woofing" and some adrenlines training in too!
> 
> Train them in the "FEAR" mode....example  take them to a public park at night with alot of trees and brushes around,  MAKE THE TRAINING LOOK REAL!   and FEEL REAL TOO!
> 
> Aloha,


While doing some training in street clothes is a good idea, I disagree with the idea of going to an uncontrolled environment like a park at night for training.  Apart from little issues like that it may be trespassing...  If the stress and fear levels are too high, you can't learn.

Turn the lights off in the training area; introduce obstacles made of boxes or chairs...  But avoid situations where "training" might become real.


----------

